# 13 month old DD has become a very picky eater all of the sudden!



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all. Well my 13 month old DD was eating solid foods just fine and seemed to enjoy mostly everything I gave her, but now she has started to spit mostly everything out (except pureed veggies/fruits & oatmeal), and oddly enough she will still eat spaghetti! So, Im not sure what to do. Is this just a normal phase? It seems like Im going to be feeding her alot of spaghetti for awhile.. If anyone has any advice for me, I would appreciate it!

Jennifer


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

I just posted something similar a couple days ago. DS will only do chicken nuggets, grilled cheese sandwich and a couple other things. He was doing fine on trying things & in the last week is now refusing food.

I know he has a tooth coming in so that has a lot to do with his appetite. I'm just going to keep offering what I know he'll eat and then try to offer new things.

Sorry - I don't have any advice except that I'm right there with you!


----------



## RRfromR (Apr 24, 2008)

DS stopped eating solids at that age - the first molars were coming in


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks all... I didnt think molars came in so soon. I was thinking it was around age 2.... maybe not..


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Totally normal, IME and from what I've read/heard others say. They develop more taste buds, are more attuned to textures, and are experimenting with the idea of being able to choose to do things or not. They are focusing on things other than eating.

DD ate pretty much anything (all finger food) until 13-14 months. Since that time, we go through periods of eating almost nothing for days (still nursing, luckily!) followed by picky eating, followed by eating everything.

Our pede told us that as long as she gets a balanced diet over the course of a week, we have nothing to worry about. We're going with that!

(ps--after weeks of being the world's pickiest eater, she has been chowing an Italian tofu/zucchini/green bean/tofu dish served over creamy polenta. Go figure.)


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks slgt


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Jennifer,

This happened with DD around the same age. Yeah, they do get a set of molars around a year old, then another set around 2 YO. DD's eating habits have never been the same since then... and we've been slowly working on getting her to try new things ever since (she's 2 YO now). It's been a looooong process, and I've had to work very hard to not freak out about it.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

My 13 mo is having similar issues. I just noticed yesterday that one of her molars is breaking through. She's still nursing like crazy, though.

She sometimes eats a decent lunch, put that's about it.

She has about 6 -7 foods I know she'll eat, if in the mood (bananas, peaches, blueberries, peas, chicken, yogurt and cherrios) Pasta and black beans are hit or miss. I keep offering new things, but she doesn't really eat much of it.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm right there with you! Dd is almost 13 months (wow.. where did that time go!) She is now eating some days.. oatmeal.. cheese.. hmmmm..... some pasta!!! Thats about it!!!


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks again. I checked the back of her mouth and thought maybe I felt something but Im not for sure.. They might just be about to come through.. fun fun lol


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

DS started being picky around 12 months. I didn't even mention it to my doctor, but at our appointment she out of the blue warned me to expect it, and that it is perfectly normal. Their growth really starts to slow down at this age, so combine that with teething and their desire to never sit still, and you have a recipe for VERY short mealtimes







I also read that you should look at their food intake over the course of a week rather than day by day. DS is very energetic, so the food he does eat must be sufficient for him!


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

My DD will turn away most foods but then still act hungry. So then I just have to get her spaghetti and she will eat quite a bit of it... very confusing! lol


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

DS's food preferences change as he teethes and cuts new teeth. Yep, totally did this with molars. What really stinks is when they won't eat ANYTHINNNGGG.







:


----------

